# Shot my first XD yesterday....



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I shot 100 rounds through a XD9. I liked the gun a lot. I have been looking at getting one. The trigger took a little bit of getting used to (The day before I was shooting a 1911 with a worked trigger). Recoil is nice on the XD.

Overall, I think it will be my next purchase. I am also considering the P30....but the cost is a bit much. 

I did get to put 5 rounds through the P2000....and I believe I like the XD better. How close to the P30 is the P2000?

Thanks guys!!

Mike


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

the trigger wasn't really long ? was the grip significantly more narrow then a glock 19 ? any other notable differences ?

maybe you've never shot a glock before, if so, sorry. im so used to posting on glocktalk. haha


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the feel better than any Glock that I have shot. And yes....the trigger pull was a bit longer than what I am used to. The reset to me, was not quite as long as the P2000 though. 

Overall, I really like the gun. I think that I am going to pick one up soon.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> I like the feel better than any Glock that I have shot. And yes....the trigger pull was a bit longer than what I am used to. The reset to me, was not quite as long as the P2000 though.
> 
> Overall, I really like the gun. I think that I am going to pick one up soon.


Get one, you won't be disappointed. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I just bought a XD40 SC a few weeks ago and have a few hundred rounds through it. I like it very much and that is coming from a die hard 1911 fan of over 40 years. It is accurate and seems to be 100% reliable.I say that after only 300 rounds through it by myself and my 4'11" petite,limp wristing wife without any malfuctions.The case is fully supported and the pistol is a piece of cake to clean.I like the grip and so does my wife with her little hands.So far,I have shot three different brands of ammo and it did quite well with any of them.Would I buy another one.You better believe I would and in fact,my wife wants one of her own.Now that says a lot because my wife is very picky.It took her many years to find the perfect man.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Get the XD, throw in a trigger kit, and be happy. You can get a Powder River kit for under $50 to your door...

You won't be disappointed with an XD.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

I here that the Trijicon sights are a pain to install....is that true. I was told that I would be better off getting them installed directly from Springfield.

Anyways, thanks again for the advice.

Mike


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

When I went to a gun show hoping to find a P2000 at any cost, I found it for 625. Next to it was the P30. Both felt great and the P30 was the same price. I went with the P2000 because I liked the look better and I'm sure the P30 shoots just as good. Out of the 40 or so 9mm that I have owned I would put the P2000 at 4th for accuracy and overall the 2nd best 9mm I own. I still carry my Walther compact due to size. Soon I will give up both for carry. I'm going to carry a 1911 and a compact 1911 in 45acp.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

spacedoggy????

Welcome back buddy.

JeffWard


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

+1 for the XD and Powder River Trigger kit.

I have a match PR kit on my XD and it took all the pretravel and a lot of the creep out of the trigger. It comes with a customizable (with a file and sandpaper) overtravel stop that is VERY easy to fit to your preference. I have mine at about 1/8 in overtravel, the whole trigger pull is like 1/3 inch, roughly 4-5lb weight. So slick....

EDIT: Oh, and FYI no polymer pistol (could argue ANY pistol...) will have a trigger that feels like a 1911. Don't do a disservice to the Glocks, XDs and M&Ps out there that are all great guns, but will never live up to the 1911 trigger standard.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

NDB_MN said:


> +1 for the XD and Powder River Trigger kit.
> 
> I have a match PR kit on my XD and it took all the pretravel and a lot of the creep out of the trigger. It comes with a customizable (with a file and sandpaper) overtravel stop that is VERY easy to fit to your preference. I have mine at about 1/8 in overtravel, the whole trigger pull is like 1/3 inch, roughly 4-5lb weight. So slick....
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and FYI no polymer pistol (could argue ANY pistol...) will have a trigger that feels like a 1911. Don't do a disservice to the Glocks, XDs and M&Ps out there that are all great guns, but will never live up to the 1911 trigger standard.


Yeah...i understand about the trigger differences between the polymer pistols and the 1911........I was just saying that it took some getting used to.


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Yeah it will take some tweaking to get it how you like it - but the good news is that you CAN get it where you want it, and there are plenty of resources to help!


----------

